# Driveway Chases.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a new house that I was aksed to trim, taking over for some out of town company that wont return the call for the trim out, think the builder said they were somewhere near winterhaven.:laughing: Any ways, these idiots stubbed the water and sewer out, where they will have to cross the driveway, which is already poured.:thumbup: 
Point of this folks is simple, do you think that it would be a good code, to make driveway chases MANDATORY on all new construction? 6" chase for big pipe, and 2-2" chase, for every driveway in america. I like it, wacha think?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have a new house that I was aksed to trim, taking over for some out of town company that wont return the call for the trim out, think the builder said they were somewhere near winterhaven.:laughing: Any ways, these idiots stubbed the water and sewer out, where they will have to cross the driveway, which is already poured.:thumbup:
> Point of this folks is simple, do you think that it would be a good code, to make driveway chases MANDATORY on all new construction? 6" chase for big pipe, and 2-2" chase, for every driveway in america. I like it, wacha think?


Throw in all walls at least 6" and you have my vote!


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

that would be a good idea but: i dont think the bore contractors would like that idea.


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

Have to be 8' deep here.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have a new house that I was aksed to trim, taking over for some out of town company that wont return the call for the trim out, think the builder said they were somewhere near winterhaven.:laughing: Any ways, these idiots stubbed the water and sewer out, where they will have to cross the driveway, which is already poured.:thumbup:
> Point of this folks is simple, do you think that it would be a good code, to make driveway chases MANDATORY on all new construction? 6" chase for big pipe, and 2-2" chase, for every driveway in america. I like it, wacha think?


Sounds good but the only problem I see is with the 6" chase that might need to be used one day for a sewer would need to be pitched ahead of time. You could always sawcut a section out for the sewer and water and they can fill it in with pavers or something to kinda give it a pattern or should I say some character.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have a new house that I was aksed to trim, taking over for some out of town company that wont return the call for the trim out, think the builder said they were somewhere near winterhaven.:laughing: Any ways, these idiots stubbed the water and sewer out, where they will have to cross the driveway, which is already poured.:thumbup:
> Point of this folks is simple, do you think that it would be a good code, to make driveway chases MANDATORY on all new construction? 6" chase for big pipe, and 2-2" chase, for every driveway in america. I like it, wacha think?


 No kidding. Just a little forethought. But then again..its Florida.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I thought this was going to be a thread about a police chase in FL.:blink:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't have to chase my driveway, it just sits obediently in front of the house all the time.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

As bad as Florida can be ...at least its not .....Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi, Illinois(why not), New York, and so forth and so on....


Ok ...I shouldnt have said Alabama ......no flaming threads anymore...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*My question...why wont they return???*

Not to ruffle your feathers here but ....

every time a builder has ever called me and told me he cant get the original contractor to finish a job it is usually because he has already given the first plumber a 
good----stiff---screwing.......

and now he wants you to listen to his sad tale
about how mean the plumber was to him and now he wants to be your best buddy...

probably promiseing you the next 10 houses he does if you just clean up this mess for him.....

Then .... he will bend over his new "best buddy" and do the same thing to you.:furious:

if you look into the situation a little deeper, 
I will bet you he poured the driveway without consulting the plumber, and he is actually to blame for this screw up , NOT the plumber.. 

.I doubt the plumber was ever paid, and if you 
are not extremely careful , 
the same thing will happen to you..


just have the vaseline ready and on hand .
then it wont hurt as much when the check bounces..


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> Not to ruffle your feathers here but ....
> 
> every time a builder has ever called me and told me he cant get the original contractor to finish a job it is usually because he has already given the first plumber a
> good----stiff---screwing.......
> ...


Sounds like youve worked in Florida before.. people dont watch out for each other anymore. The last electrician that died around here was the last caring soul in the trades in this area. He was a great influence on the younger ones because hed help out, watch out , not look for a back charge and only ask that if you damaged a wire to let him know. The generals here dont think of these issues...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Its the same everywhere*

Me , I have only been screwed good in Colorado and Indiana..

but the story is the same everywhere, 
 they look for a young 
guy that is trying to get his business up and running in high gear and promise them the world.... and then run them ragged......

if some "peice of dirt builder " calls me with a story like this one, I always ask who their plumber was...... and if they wont tell me , then I KNOW they are lieing..

I will call the plumber and ask him what went on and they dont want that to happen.

I dont have a problem calling around town and 
checking some contractors credentials...with other plumbers... 

 they will always tell you the truth 
especially if they were cheated by the fellow.


someone had to have poured that driveway, and it was certainly not the plumber....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I recently had a builder call me to trim a job. He put an addition on a house, and i was previously acquainted with the homeowner, who is a great guy. 

The builder told me his plumber was in the hospital, went on to elaborate, "with Pnuemonia". So I decide to call a couple plumbers I know. The first call, I ask "what do you know about so and so?" My friend say's "I know he called me about trimming out a house." So I go to town hall, get the original plumbers name, and call him. Turns out I know who he is, in a round about way. I ask him how is your pnuemonia? He say's WTF are you talking about. Turns out he walked off the job. Couldn't take the a-hole GC anymore. Left $1500.00, said screw it. 

Builder promises all kinds of work. Had me look at another job, before I found all this out! Bathroom remodel. Tells me he is not getting permits. Screw him! Told him sorry, I don't work without a permit.

I called the HO and told him I would work directly for him. Contract to him, and change of contractor at town hall. He says great, do it. 

Did it and the the HO hands me a big check!!!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I recently had a builder call me to trim a job. He put an addition on a house, and i was previously acquainted with the homeowner, who is a great guy.
> 
> The builder told me his plumber was in the hospital, went on to elaborate, "with Pnuemonia". So I decide to call a couple plumbers I know. The first call, I ask "what do you know about so and so?" My friend say's "I know he called me about trimming out a house." So I go to town hall, get the original plumbers name, and call him. Turns out I know who he is, in a round about way. I ask him how is your pnuemonia? He say's WTF are you talking about. Turns out he walked off the job. Couldn't take the a-hole GC anymore. Left $1500.00, said screw it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*great story*



RealLivePlumber said:


> I called the HO and told him I would work directly for him. Contract to him, and change of contractor at town hall. He says great, do it.
> 
> Did it and the the HO hands me a big check!!!


anytime you can get the better of a builder
that is great....:thumbup::thumbup:

I am sure the skumbag had every intention of 
screwing you out of at least half of the check 
the HO gave you......

the poor fella


----------

